# Glacier 2 plow



## Seekerpar (26 d ago)

I have a 2017 polaris xp 900 with a polaris glacier 2plow system. Does anyone know if they make hydraulics for angle or lift for this?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Glacier® Pro HD Plow Hydraulic Angle System | Polaris RANGER


Heavy-duty hydraulic angle system adjusts the plow blade angle in a Glacier® Pro Plow System Angle the plow blade left or right with push-button ea.




ranger.polaris.com







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009MFQS64/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&sp_csd=d2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9kZXRhaWwp13NParams


----------



## Seekerpar (26 d ago)

Hydromaster said:


> Glacier® Pro HD Plow Hydraulic Angle System | Polaris RANGER
> 
> 
> Heavy-duty hydraulic angle system adjusts the plow blade angle in a Glacier® Pro Plow System Angle the plow blade left or right with push-button ea.
> ...


My system is a glacier 2, not a glacier pro.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

To bad then,
I used “polaris glacier 2plow system.”
For the search and by Polaris ,came back with that
Maybe you should call them and see if it fits or not





Glacier® II Plow Mount | Polaris RANGER


With this plow mount, the durable and productive Glacier® II Plow System can be mounted on the Polaris Ranger. Once this mount is installed on the vehicle, Polaris-e.




ranger.polaris.com





Other wise good luck on your search


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

Polaris is doing Gods work.


----------

